# gtbmed's strength journal



## gtbmed (May 19, 2009)

Just started a 5x5 plan this week, trying to increase overall strength.

First workout felt good, squats were pretty easily done and I've been working on my squatting form for a few weeks to try to increase some flexibility/mobility in my legs.

Tomorrow is my recovery day.  I may try out some speed sets with the squats tomorrow and see how they feel.


----------



## gtbmed (May 20, 2009)

*#2 5/20/09*

Seems like this workout will be the toughest of the three on Starr's program.  The squats are pretty easy and the incline BP isn't too bad, but I'm not so used to doing heavy deads, so I'm really going to have to work hard to maintain my form.  I might have to drop a few sets to lower weight to get it right.

*Squat*
150X5  90s RI
150X5  90s RI
150X5  90s RI
155X5  90s RI
155X5  90s RI

*Incline BP*
115x5  120s RI
115x5  120s RI
115x5  120s RI
115x5  120s RI
115x5  120s RI

*Deadlift*
135x5  120s RI
165x5  120s RI
165x5  120s RI
165x5  120s RI
165x5  120s RI

*Pullups*
BWx8  60s RI
BWx8  60s RI
BWx6  60s RI

*Weighted crunches*
145x6  60s RI
140x9

Oh yeah, anyone who says Starr's program isn't good for total body development is fooling themselves.  Full-body workouts with lots of compound movements like this are really great.  I was dying by the time I got to the assistance work in this workout.

This was probably the best workout I've ever had from a CNS perspective.  My muscles didn't feel overly fatigued like they have before from stuff like P/RR/S, but I really felt exceptionally tired from this workout.  I think that's a good sign, since developing strength is my main goal.


----------



## gtbmed (May 23, 2009)

*#3 5/22/09*

This workout wasn't too bad.  I think the BP was the hardest of the main lifts and the assistance work was hardest overall.

*Bench*
135x5  120s RI
135x5  120s RI
135x5  120s RI
135x5  120s RI
135x5  90s RI

*Row*
105x5  120s RI
105x5  120s RI
105x5  120s RI
105x5  120s RI
105x5  Full recovery

*Squat*
140x5  90s RI
150x5  90s RI
160x5  90s RI
170x5  120s RI
180x5  120s RI

*BB Curls*
80x6
70x8
70x8

*Tricep extensions*
20x8
17.5x8
15x8

Did the last 2 sets of work in a superset together.


----------



## gtbmed (May 25, 2009)

*#4 5/25/09*

Squats were good today, even though the weight seems to be progressing pretty quickly.  Maybe I overshot my goals.  I guess I'll find out soon enough, but for now it seems OK.  Rows were easy.

BP was really tough.  I reached failure on the last set, but I think I was really fatigued from the squatting and benching I had already done before that.  I might increase the length of my rest intervals a bit when I'm ramping up the weight.

*Squat*
180x5  120s RI
185x5  120s RI
185x5  120s RI
185x5  120s RI
185x5  120s RI

*Bench*
125x5  120s RI
130x5  120s RI
140x5  120s RI
150x5  120s RI
160x3  90s RI

*Row*
95x5  90s RI
100x5  90s RI
110x5  120s RI
115x5  120s RI
125x5  120s RI

*Hypers*
25x8
45x8
45x8


----------



## gtbmed (May 27, 2009)

*#5 5/27/09*

This workout went really well.  Squats felt a bit hard on my legs, but I finished them easily (it was the recovery day after all).  IBPs went really well, I feel I'm getting stronger pressing and I'm pretty happy with my progress.  Deadlifts went well also - I'm happy with my progress there and I think my form is pretty good - it suffered a bit on the last set because of fatigue, but I'm working on form for them every workout so hopefully it will be solid once the weight gets heavier.

*Squat*
160x5  120s RI
160x5  120s RI
160x5  120s RI
165x5  120s RI
165x5  120s RI

*Incline BP*
125x5  120s RI
125x5  120s RI
125x5  120s RI
125x5  120s RI
125x5  120s RI

*Deadlift*
165x5  120s RI
165x5  120s RI
170x5  120s RI
170x5  120s RI
170x5  120s RI

*Pullups*
BWx8  75s RI
BWx8  75s RI
BWx6  75s RI

*Situps*
145x8  60s RI
145x8  60s RI
145x8  60s RI

Looking forward to Friday's workout.


----------



## gtbmed (May 29, 2009)

*#6 5/29/09*

This program is going very well.  I definitely feel stronger overall, and I'm progressing the weight on all of my lifts.  My hip mobility/flexibility and lower back strength has improved a lot, probably due to working on squatting/deadlifting form and just trying to progress on deadlifts.  But yeah, I feel like my form on those lifts has really improved a lot.

Today the squats went well, set a new 5RM.  Bench was a bit tougher but I'm happy I got through it.  I felt stronger as the sets went on, almost as if I became accustomed to lifting that amount of weight.  Rows were a bit tougher than usual, but that's not saying much because they're usually pretty easy.  I think swimming yesterday may have fatigued those muscles a bit.

I'm really looking forward to week 3 of this program.  Week 3 is the big week for new 5RMs, so I expect to be setting new ones in each of the big 3 lifts.

*Squat*
150x5  120s RI
165x5  120s RI
175x5  120s RI
185x5  180s RI
*200x5  180s RI new PR*

*Bench press*
145x5  120s RI
145x5  120s RI
145x5  120s RI
150x5  120s RI
150x5  120s RI

*Row*
115x5  120s RI
115x5  120s RI
115x5  120s RI
115x5  120s RI
115x5  120s RI

*BB Curls/Tricep extensions* (did these in a superset)
60x8/15x8  60s RI
60x8/15x8  60s RI
60x8/15x8  60s RI

Plus some form work for deadlifts involving rack pulls, DL, and SLDL.


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 1, 2009)

*#7 6/1/09*

So I've reached a point in Starr's program where I think I was too ambitious about how much improvement I'd see in my lifts.  Because of that, I'm going to drop my percentages just a bit to ensure safety and avoid overtraining.

Today everything was hard.  Squats were really difficult but I set a new 5x5RM.  Presses were fine until the end again, I think ramping the weight really takes a lot out of me.  Rows were difficult for the first time in a while.

I definitely feel stronger.  I can tell that the strength gains are there when I'm lifting, but I feel I may be trying to progress a bit too quickly.  I'm happy with my progress overall.  I may go on another cycle of this program once I'm done with the deload/intensification phase that's coming up soon.

*Squat*
195x5  150s RI
200x5  150s RI
200x5  150s RI
200x5  150s RI
200x5  150s RI

*Bench press*
135x5  120s RI
145x5  120s RI
150x5  120s RI
160x5  120s RI
175x2  210s RI

*Row*
100x5  120s RI
110x5  120s RI
120x5  120s RI
125x5  120s RI
135x5  120s RI

*Hypers*
45x8  60s RI
45x8  60s RI

*Situps*
145x8  60s RI
145x8  60s RI

Wednesday's workout should be fun, some lighter squats to recover, some deadlifts (which I'm really starting to like), and some IBPs.


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 4, 2009)

*#8 6/3/09*

This workout went really well.  Apart from losing my balance on one rep of DLs, everything went right.  I started with DLs, changed my stance up to the sumo-style stance and really liked it.  I think the stance allows me to keep my shoulders back much more easily than the traditional stance.

Moved on to IBP where I am really happy with my progress.  Before I started this I never did too much IBP, but I feel like overall my pressing has improved a lot on this program.

Squats were very easy - the result of dropping my goals a bit and this being the middle day of the program when the weight is dropped anyway.  I'm having some trouble trying out a wider stance for squats - it may be a flexibility thing.  I'm going to keep my narrower stance for now, but I've been varying my stance a bit every workout just to introduce a small amount of variation.

*Squat*
165x5  120s RI
165x5  120s RI
165x5  120s RI
170x5  120s RI
170x5  120s RI

*Incline BP*
130x5  120s RI
130x5  120s RI
135x5  120s RI
135x5  120s RI
135x5  120s RI

*Deadlift*
175x5  120s RI
175x5  120s RI
175x5  120s RI
180x5  120s RI
180x5  120s RI

*Pullups*
BWx8  60s RI
BWx8  60s RI
BWx4  60s RI
BWx4  60s RI

*Sit ups*
145x8  60s RI
150x8  60s RI
150x6  FR

Also did some rack pulls.  Got in a 275lb. rack pull.


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 7, 2009)

*#9 6/5/09*

Good workout, started with BP though I would have preferred to start with squats.  BP went well, finished all of the 5x5 sets.  I can really feel my strength on this lift.  Squats went OK, I have to remember the "spread the floor" trick for next time I lift.  Rows were fairly easy as well.

The accessory work was good, I really felt like it hit my arms hard.

Next week is the last week of the loading phase, I'm really happy for that.  The combination of volume/intensity along with the progressive loading in this program has really started to fatigue me, so I'll welcome a drop in volume.

*Squat*
160x5
170x5
185x5
195x5
*210x5 (new 5RM)*

*Bench press*
155x5
155x5
155x5
155x5
155x5

*Row*
120x5
120x5
120x5
120x5
125x5

*BB Curls/Tricep extensions*
70x8/20x8
70x8/15x10
60x10/15x10

(did these in a superset together)


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 8, 2009)

*#10 6/8/09*

I will be glad when this week is over.  The volume/intensity is really adding up to the point where my first lift interferes with my performance on another.  For instance, squatting was easier today.  That "spreading the floor" trick works really well, and I felt pretty comfortable with the weight.  After that, though, I felt like I ran out of energy when pressing and rowing.  Oh well, strength is the end goal and I know I'm getting stronger.  I'm just not hitting the numbers I'd exactly like to be hitting on BP.  I've certainly made some pretty big gains quickly.

*Squat*
200x5
205x5
205x5
205x5
205x5

*Bench press*
140x5
145x5
155x5
165x5
180x2
175x2

*Row*
105x5
115x5
120x5
130x5
*140x5 ***New 5RM****

*Hypers*
BW+45x8
BW+45x8

*Situps*
150x10
155x10


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 11, 2009)

*#11 6/10/09*

Good, easy workout.  Only 1 day remaining in the loading phase, I'm glad for that.

*Squat*
175x5
175x5
175x5
175x5
175x5

*Deadlift*
185x5
185x5
185x5
*190x5 ***new 5RM****
190x5

*Incline BP*
140x5
140x5
140x5
140x5
140x5

*Pullups*
BWx8
BWx8
BWx6

*Situps*
150x8
155x8
155x8


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 12, 2009)

*#12 6/12/2009*

Good way to finish off the loading phase of this program.  I set a new 5RM on squats and did well on the other lifts.

*Squat*
165x5
180x5
195x5
205x5
*225x5 ***New 5RM****

*Bench press*
165x5
165x5
165x5 (slow)
165x3
160x5

*Row*
125x5
125x5
125x5
130x5
130x5

*BB Curls/Tricep extensions*
70x8/20x8
70x8/20x8
70x8/20x8


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 15, 2009)

*#13 6/15/09*

Deloading is nice - I really felt a lot more energy at the end of my workout.  I changed up some of the assistance lifts, going to start trying some new things with those.

*Squat*
205x3
205x3
205x3

*Bench press*
140x3
160x3
*180x3 ***New 3RM****

*Row*
110x3
125x3
*140x3 ***New 3RM****

*Rack pulls* (done from mid-calf)
225x5
275x3
295x3
315x1
335x1 (grip gave out at the top but I had the lift)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 15, 2009)

Your journal looks good - making progress and staying consistent.  

I agree with you...FB programs can be challenging - if you do them right.


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks, I know my numbers aren't great, but I took a year off from serious lifting and didn't do any strength training during that time, so I'm pretty happy with my progress.


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 17, 2009)

*#14 6/17/09*

I've decided that this is going to be a "pure deload" phase for 2 weeks, depending on how I feel at the end.  After that I'm going back to another loading phase.  I don't think I'm to the point where I want to spend 5 weeks building to 3RMs.

So, this was the last workout for the week.

*Incline BP*
145x3
145x3
145x3

*Deadlift*
205x3
205x3
205x3

*Squat*
165x3
165x3
165x3

*Cable row*
140x8
140x8
150x8


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 19, 2009)

Just did a pretty simple workout today, trying out some new movements.  Did hang cleans, glute-ham raises, cable rows, face pulls, and good mornings.

Just trying out some new things that I'm going to incorporate into my program.


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 22, 2009)

Alright so here's the new template that I'll work on for the next 4 weeks:

*Monday*
Deadlift
Flat bench press
Seated cable row

Assistance: Some type of glute/ham/lower back movement (hypers, glute-ham raises, good-mornings, etc.) and weighted crunches

*Wednesday*
Deadlift
Box squat
Overhead press

Assistance: Some type of upper back movement (face pulls, chinups, etc.) and weighted crunches

*Friday*
Deadlift
Flat bench press
Seated cable row

Assistance: Some tricep pressing movement (dips or JM press) and a bicep movement.


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 22, 2009)

*#15 6/22/09*

Good workout overall. I think I was a bit too ambitious and started into this at too high a percentage of my current numbers, but that's a simple adjustment I'll make and it should be fine.

*Deadlift*
200x5
200x5
200x5
200x5
200x5

Form got a bit messy at the end, my back didn't round, but my hips came up too quickly.  Still made the lifts, but they were difficult on each set.

*Flat bench press*
135x5
145x5
155x5
170x5
180x2

Last set was bad, the deads are so taxing that I'm going to move the pressing before deads from now on.  I think I'm making progress pressing with this template but I simply can't keep attempting 5RMs on the bench after I've done multiple heavy sets of deads/squats.

*Seated cable row*
135x5
150x5
160x5
170x5
180x5

These felt good.  They were tough but I made them all.

*Glute-ham raises*
BWx8
BWx8

Wow, these are tough.

*Seated hypers*
190x8 (way too easy)
220x8

*Weighted crunches*
155x8
160x8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 24, 2009)

gtbmed said:


> Alright so here's the new template that I'll work on for the next 4 weeks:
> 
> *Monday*
> Deadlift
> ...





I sure hope you are going to vary your reps, sets and RIs if you are doing Deads three times a week.


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 24, 2009)

Well Wednesday is a lower intensity day for deads.  I take 70% of Monday's weight and do that.  Sometimes I'll play around with RIs and stuff like that as well.

Friday is really a 1x5 day.  I'll be going for 5RMs on Friday so I'll have to work up to that weight.  This is the day when I'll probably increase my RIs by a good amount.


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 24, 2009)

*#16 6/24/09*

Good workout, tried out a few new movements that I really liked.  I will be continuing with them for the next 3 weeks.

*Box squats* (done just below parallel)
205x5
205x5
205x5
205x5
205x5

These are really great.  I started with them after my warmup not knowing exactly how they'd be, but I think they'll really help my squatting.  I could definitely feel them working my posterior chain more, which is good for me because I think the way I do full squats is more quad-dominant.  These also helped me to get my hips moving as far backward as possible on the box.

On a side note, I think my hip mobility is improving a lot.  Every time I get into a squat or deadlift of any kind, I can really see that my spine is neutral and that my hips are doing the bending, not my back.

*Overhead press*
95x5
95x5
95x5
95x5
95x4

These are tough.  I took the weight from the floor and power cleaned it up to my chest (started in a RDL position).  They hurt the wrists a bit so I'm going to evaluate my grip a bit.  Still a fun movement though and I think it will help improve my bench press numbers.

*Deadlifts* (done from a sumo position)
175x5
175x5
175x5
175x5
175x5

These were simple and pretty easy.  Still, I'm going to drop the weight a bit more on Wednesday because deads are a tough exercise and I don't want to burn out on this program.  I really like the setup so far.

*Face pulls*
55x8
60x8
55x8

I can really feel these in my biceps.

*Weighted crunches*
160x8
160x8
160x8


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 26, 2009)

*#17 6/26/09*

Good workout for me, completed everything pretty easily.  I skipped the tricep movement this week.

*Deadlift* (sumo-stance)
160x5
170x5
185x5
195x5
210x5

These were actually pretty easy, even as they got heavy.  I think I did a good job of keeping my back from rounding, though my hips are still coming up a bit too fast.  Maybe I have a deficiency in my lower back?

*Flat bench press*
160x5
160x5
160x5
160x5
160x5

I tried to tuck my elbows in, but it's hard to do that.  Still, I think my form was pretty decent.  I noticed that the benches at my gym have pretty big j-hooks, which makes it somewhat hard to get the weight out and maintain a solid stance.

*Seated cable row*
165x5
165x5
165x5
165x5
165x5

I can really feel these for my rear delts, good movement.

*Face pulls*
55x8
55x8
55x8


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 29, 2009)

*#18 6/29/09*

This was a good workout for me, I feel like I'm progressing pretty well, especially with deads.  I like the way I've set up my program.

*Flat bench press*
145x5
155x5
165x5
*175x5 new 5RM*
185x1 

I ran out of energy on the 185 attempt, I'll go for it next week.  I just have to be a bit more patient with bench presses than with squats or deads I think.  Anyway, I worked a lot on form, keeping my elbows tucked and pressing the weight from my lower abs.  I really felt the lifts in the chest and triceps instead of the shoulders, which makes me more comfortable because these were putting a lot of stress on my shoulders.

*Deadlift* (done with a sumo stance)
205x5
205x5
205x5
205x5
205x5

This is a new 5x5RM for me.  I'm really happy with my progress on deads.  They really hit my posterior chain, especially my lower back and glutes.  I think my strength gains from them will carry over nicely to squats.

*Seated cable row* (pulled to the abs)
140x5
150x5
165x5
175x5
*185x5 new 5RM* (a bit jerky but I made the lifts)

*Glute-ham raises*
BWx8
BWx8

These really hit the hams well, great movement.

*Hypers* (done on a back extension machine)
225x5
230x5

I think I can feel these a lot more in my back than when I do hypers on a hyper bench.

*Weighted crunches*
165x8
165x8


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 1, 2009)

*#19 7/1/09*

Another solid workout, I'm really liking Wednesdays on this setup.

*Overhead press*
105x5
105x5
105x5
110x5
105x5

Moving it up to 110 was a bit too ambitious, but I was making the 105s a bit too easily I felt and I still made 110.  I made good progress from last week.

*Box squat* (just below parallel)
215x5
215x5
215x5
215x5
215x5

These felt a bit heavy, but I made them all easily.  I'm really starting to feel these strengthening the hips, hamstrings, and glutes.

*Deadlift* (sumo stance)
190x5
190x5
190x5
190x5
190x5

Heavier than I was supposed to do, but they weren't too hard so no problems.

*Face pulls*
55x8
55x8
60x8

*Weighted crunches*
165x8
165x8
165x8


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 3, 2009)

*#20 7/3/09*

Some days you just don't have the energy to do everything well.  I'm happy with my progress, set a new PR on deads, but I swam yesterday and that turned out to be a big mistake.  It fatigued me way too much and I struggled on bench and rows.

*Deadlifts* (sumo stance)
165x5
180x5
195x5
205x5
*220x5 new 5RM*

My deads didn't suffer because of yesterday's workout, which makes me very happy.  I'm really starting to feel these developing strength in my hips, glutes, and hamstrings.  Next week should be especially good.

*Flat bench press*
170x5
170x5
170X4
170X3
165X2

This is just one of those "live and learn" things - never do an intense swimming workout and cut calories the day before an intense day of lifting.

*Seated cable row*
170x5
170x5
170x5
175x4
170x4

These were OK.  I really think I would have made them all had I been smarter yesterday.

*Face pulls*
55x8
60x8
60x8

*JM Press*
75x8
95x8
95x8

WOW...  This is a great movement and I think I've finally figured out how to do it correctly.  It hits the triceps really hard, hopefully it will make a difference in my pressing and help me progress faster.


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 6, 2009)

*#21 7/6/09*

This was a good workout.  I changed some things up a bit to allow me to hit my 5RMs on bench.

*Flat bench press*
*180x5 new 5RM*
190x2
185x2
165x5
165x5

Set a new 5RM, I tried to up the weight again but it was too much.  I think I may have been able to get 185 had I not burned out on 190, but we'll see some other time.

*Seated cable row*
185x4 close
185x4 close again
165x5
165x5
145x5

I was a bit off on these this week.  Oh well, move on.

*Deadlift* (sumo stance) 
215x5
215x5
215x5
215x5
215x5

Wow, I felt these.  I wasn't sure I would make them after I did the first set, but I managed to get them all.  I can really feel these developing the posterior chain.

*Glute-ham raises*
BWx8
BWx8

Tough still, but I'm getting better at them.

*Hypers* (seated)
235x8 light
245x8 

*Weighted crunches*
165x8
170x8


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 8, 2009)

*#22 7/8/09*

Another good Wednesday workout for me.

*Overhead press*
105x5
105x5
105x5
105x4
100x5

These were all pretty good.  Struggled on the last few sets but I think the volume of this program is starting to wear down my body.

*Box squat* (about parallel) 
225x5
225x5
225x5
225x5
225x5

These are a great lift, they're really teaching me how to use my hips and hamstrings to squat more weight.  Now all I need to work on is getting my shins a bit farther beyond parallel than they already are.

225 was my 5RM for full, Oly-style squats...

*Deadlift* (sumo) 
185x5
185x5
185x5
185x5
185x5

Wow, my hip flexors and hamstrings were hit hard by these.  I pushed my feet out wider and really focused on keeping my shoulders behind the bar.

*Facepulls*
60x8
60x8
60x8


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 9, 2009)

hey man, you're progressing very nicely in here 

our workouts are somewhat similar, along with the #'s we're putting up. keep at it!


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 10, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> hey man, you're progressing very nicely in here
> 
> our workouts are somewhat similar, along with the #'s we're putting up. keep at it!



Thanks, I'm pretty happy with my progress but of course I still need to working towards new goals.


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 10, 2009)

*#23 7/10/09*

It feels good to have a good workout again, I'm happy with my progress through this program so I'm ending this week and de-loading for a few weeks.

*Deadlift* (sumo stance)
*235x5 new 5RM*
*245x5 new 5RM*
*255x5 new 5RM* grip gave on a few

Anytime you break the previous 5RM by 35lbs. you have to be happy.

*Flat bench press*
175x5
175x5
175x4 not close on the last one
170x5 spot at the end but I had it
165x3

I bailed on the last set because it didn't feel right and I was happy with my progress for the day.  Benching 175 for 2 sets of 5 shows me that I'm making progress.

*Seated cable row*
180x5 heavy
170x5
170x5
170x5
175x5

I'm done with these for a little while, but they're great for hitting the lats and rear delts.

*JM Press*
105x8
105x8
95x8

These were heavy.  JM presses are tough, but I think they're great for the triceps and I think they may be helping me to break through a bit of a plateau on bench press.

*Face pulls*
60x8
60x8
60x8


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm done with this program for a few weeks.  I'll still get to the gym to lift about twice per week, but I'll drop the volume considerably as I'm going to get back on my bike for a few weeks and do some road cycling.  I'm going to run a deficit so hopefully I can get BW down a bit.

I started this program basically being untrained for an entire year.  I'm happy with my progress but it's time for some new goals:
_Lift - Current 5RM - Goal_
Squat: 225 - 275
Deadlift: 255 - 300
Bench: 180 - 225


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 13, 2009)

*7/13/09*

44.6km bike ride today: Bike Route Toaster

Didn't time it because I wasn't really going for time.  It feels good to get back in the saddle though.  My quads and lower back aren't thanking me though.


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 19, 2009)

*7/19/09*


DB floor press
40x10
55x6
70x3
80x1
80x3
_90x1 new PR_
80x3

Pin press
155x6
155x5
155x5

JM press
95x7
95x7
95x7

DB Arnie press
35x7
35x7
35x7

Face pulls
60x10
60x10
60x10

V-ups (3 second pause at top)
BWx15
BWx15


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 21, 2009)

*7/21/09*




Speed box squats (box at parallel)
Ballx10
Barx5
125x2
130x2
130x2
130x2
130x2
130x2
130x2
130x2
130x2
130x2
130x2
205x5
Speed deadlifts (sumo stance, pulled from floor)
145x1
145x1
145x1
145x1
145x1
145x1
Glute-ham raises
BWx6
BWx6
BWx6
BWx6
Unilateral leg press
LAT (timed sets, as many reps as possible) 100lbs. weight
Set 1 - 1:30
31 reps (R) 26 reps (L)
Set 2 - 1:00
21 reps (R) 20 reps (L)
Set 3 - :30
15 reps (R) 14 reps (L)
Back extension
235x12
245x12
245x12
DB shrugs
90x10
90x10
90x10
BB curls
60x10
60x10


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 22, 2009)

*7/22/09 gpp*


RDL/Hang clean/Front squat (done in a complex)
95x3
95x3
95x3
Hang jerk/Overhead squat (complex)
75x3
75x3
75x3
75x3
Glute-ham raises
BWx6
BWx6
BWx6
Pullup/Pushup (combo)
BWx6
BWx6
BWx6
DB Farmer's walk (100ft.?)
70
70
Side bends
60x10
60x10


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 23, 2009)

*7/23/09*


Speed bench press
Bar x10
Bar x10
80x5
100x3
Wide grip (middle finger on the power ring)
105x3
105x3
105x3
Medium grip (pinky on the power ring)
105x3
105x3
105x3
Close grip (thumb on smooth portion of the bar)
105x3
105x3
105x3
Regular grip
165x5  felt really fast
Dips
CAT 60 reps (as many sets as it takes)
BWx20
BWx12
BWx8
BWx7
BWx7
BWx6
Bent over DB rows
70x8
70x8
DB laterals
15x8
15x10
Face pulls
60x12
60x12
DB incline bench press
LAT (timed sets, as many reps as possible) 35 lbs.
Set 1 - 1:00
23 reps
Set 2 - 1:00
18 reps
Set 3 - 1:00
14 reps


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 24, 2009)

*7/24/09*


Rack pulls
135x8
225x5
275x3
315x1
345x1
355x1
365x1
365x1
375x0 (missed)
375x1 (close)
365x1
225x8
Glute-ham raises
BWx7
BWx7
BWx7
BWx7
Reverse hypers
BWx8
BWx8
BWx8
Seated cable row
165x5
165x6
165x6
DB Hammer curls
35x10
30x10
30x10
DB Side bends
60x10
60x10


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 26, 2009)

*7/26/09*


DB floor press
30x8
55x5
60x3
70x1
80x1
90x1
100x0 (maybe next week)
90x1
90x0
80x3
80x3
Dead press
165x5
165x5
155x5
JM press
95x7
105x7
105x7
DB Arnie press
40x6
40x6
40x5
Unilateral tricep extensions
20x7
20x7
20x5
Face pulls
60x12
60x12
60x12


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 28, 2009)

*7/28/09*

Good day


Speed box squat
Ball x12
Bar x12
135x8
145x2
145x2
145x2
145x2
145x2
145x2
145x2
145x2
145x2
145x2
145x2
145x2
215x5 good speed
Speed deadlift
160x1
160x1
160x1
160x1
160x1
Glute-ham raises
BWx6
BWx6
BWx6
Pull throughs
35x8
40x8
45x12
Hypers
BW+45x10
BW+45x10
BW+45x10
DB shrugs
90x10
90x10
90x12
Side bends
45x10
60x10
60x10
Unilateral leg press (done for LAT training)


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 30, 2009)

*7/31/09*


Speed bench press
Bar x10
Bar x10
95x8
105x4
Wide grip
115x3
115x3
115x3
Medium grip
115x3
115x3
115x3
Close grip
115x3
115x3
115x3
Regular grip
175x5 
Dips
CAT 60 reps
BWx23
BWx12
BWx8
BWx6
BWx7
BWx4
Bent-over DB rows
70x10
70x8
DB laterals
15x10
15x12
Face pulls
60x10
60x10
60x10
LAT Incline bench press
Weighted crunches
160x12
165x12


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 31, 2009)

*7/31/09*


Rack pulls 
135x10
225x5
265x3
300x1
335x1
375x1
_385x1 new PR_
385x1
390x0 (got it up fast but couldn't lock it out)
385x1
Glute-ham raises
BWx6
BWx6
BWx6
BWx6
Bent knee good-mornings
135x7
135x7
135x7
Medium grip pulldowns
140x6
140x6
140x6
Hammer curls
30x12
30x12
30x10
DB Side bends
70x12
70x12


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 5, 2009)

*8/2/09*


DB floor press
30x10
50x7
60x5
70x3
80x1
90x1
80x3
80x3
Dead press
165x5
165x5
165x3
155x4
JM press
95x7
105x7
105x7
DB Arnie press
35x7
35x8
35x8
Close-grip bench press
115x7
135x5
135x4
Face pulls
60x12
60x12
60x12


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 5, 2009)

*8/4/09*


Speed box squat
Ball x12
Bar x12
135x5
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
225x5
Speed deadlift
175x1
175x1
175x1
175x1
175x1
Glute-ham raise  (I'm getting better at these.)
BWx6
BWx6
BWx6
BWx6
Back extension
250x12
250x12
250x12
DB shrugs
90x12
90x12
90x10
DB hammer curls
35x12
35x12
35x10
45 degree side-bends
60x12
60x12


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 7, 2009)

*8/7/09*

Everything in this workout went well.  Three weeks of rack pulls has really developed strength in my traps at lockout.  The NG pullups were really good - I've never done too many weighted pullups before.  Good mornings are tough but they really hit my lower back.


Rack pulls
195x8
235x5
275x3
305x1
345x1
385x1
_405x1 new PR_
225x12
Glute-ham raises
BWx6
BWx6
BWx6
BWx6
Neutral-grip pullups
BW+20 x7
BW+25 x5
BW+25 x5
Good mornings
135x7
135x7
135x7
Hammer curls
35x12
35x8
Weighted crunches
165x12
165x12


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 11, 2009)

*8/11/09*


Speed box squat (I lowered the box about 1-1.5")
Ball x12
Bar x8
135x4
145x2
145x2
145x2
145x2
145x2
145x2
145x2
145x2
145x2
145x2
205x5
Speed deadlift
(Sumo stance)
165x1
165x1
165x1
(Regular stance)
165x1
165x1
165x1
Good-mornings
135x8
135x8
135x8
Glute-ham raises
BWx7
BWx7
BWx7
BWx7
DB shrugs
90x12
90x12
90x12
Hammer curls
30x12
30x12
Side bends
70x12
70x12


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2009)

That's a lot of volume.  Nice work!


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 13, 2009)

*8/13/09*

I was pretty encouraged by this workout.  Bench press isn't one of my strengths unfortunately.


Speed bench press
Bar x10
95x6
105x3 (very wide grip)
105x3
105x3
105x3 (medium grip)
105x3
105x3
105x3 (narrow grip)
105x3
105x3
175x5  good strength throughout
Dips
BWx15
BWx15
BWx10
BWx9
BWx7
BWx4
DB rows
70x12
70x12
DB laterals
15x12
15x12
Face pulls
60x12
60x12
Weighted crunches
165x12
160x8


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 13, 2009)

Pylon said:


> That's a lot of volume.  Nice work!



Thanks!  I think the assistance has been good for me.  I was a pretty quad-dominant squatter and the assistance exercises I'm doing have helped my hams and lower back a lot.  I'm hoping it translates to a bigger deadlift.


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm somewhat surprised I can squat 285 off that box - surprised in a good way.


*Box squats* (parallel, ~14-16") 
Ball x12
Bar x8
115x8
150x5
175x3
200x1
225x1
255x1 _new PR_
265x1 _new PR_
275x1 _new PR_
285x1 _new PR_ (speed was pretty good, have to remember to sit back onto the box)
*RDLs*  (these hit my lower back insanely well) 
185x8
185x8
185x8 (grip started to give out, I think I need to do more dead variations for grip strength)
*Glute-ham raises*
BWx6
BWx6
BWx6
*Neutral-grip pullups*
+25x5
+25x5
+25x5


----------



## Pylon (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats on those PRs.  That's great work!


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 15, 2009)

*8/15/09 Gpp*

This was a good GPP workout, definitely got me sweating.  I need to do some wrist flexibility work.


*Clean & jerk complexes*
(done as 3 RDLs, then 3 hang jump shrugs, then 3 hang cleans, then 3 power jerks)
*Clean & jerk progression* 
(done as 1 RDL, then 1 jump shrug, then 1 power clean, then 1 power clean & jerk)
*Snatch complexes*
(done as 3 hang snatches, then 3 overhead squats)
*Box jumps*
I did a bunch of variations.  My favorite was a straight jump onto the highest box they have at my gym (probably ~3 ft.)


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 19, 2009)

*8/19/08*


*Speed box squat (parallel)*
Bar x10
Bar x10
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
225x5
*RDLs*
185x8
185x8
185x8
*Seated leg curl*
150x7
170x7
170x7
170x7
*DB shrugs*
90x12
90x12
*Hammer curls*
30x12
30x12
*Side bends*
70x12
70x12


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 22, 2009)

*8/23/09*


*RDLs*
115x10
135x5
155x3
185x1
205x1
225x1
245x1 _new PR_
265x1 _new PR_
275x0 (grip gave out)
275x1 _new PR_
265x1
265x1
*Good-mornings*
135x8
145x8 _rep PR_
145x8
*Kneeling leg curl* (single leg)
95x7
95x7
95x7
95x7
*Neutral-grip pullups*
+25x4
+20x6
+20x5


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 26, 2009)

So here's the deal.  I decided to quit the powerlifting aspirations for a number of reasons.  First, I suck at benching and I'm really at a loss as to how to progress with the movement.  Second, I feel like I'm cheating when I do squats to a box (at "parallel") instead of getting those extra few inches.  Actually, I feel like a lot of powerlifting is smoke and mirrors and doesn't really teach you the correct way to move.  Third, the alternative was just much better for overall fitness IMO.

Oly lifting is really cool.  It's inspirational to see these guys holding so much weight above their heads.  Plus, the sport develops flexibility, coordination, speed strength, etc.  I'm moving to an Oly lifting template.

The goals for the first few months are as follows:

1) Learn the C&J technique well.
2) Learn the Snatch technique well.

There are no weight goals for now.  The focus is on getting the weight up the correct way so that I can improve long-term and avoid injury.  I'll probably be taking vids and posting them every once in a while.


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 26, 2009)

*8/26/09*


*3 position clean*
(One clean from the floor, one from below the knee, and one from the thigh)
95x3
95x3
115x3
115x3
115x3
*Rack jerks*
(experimented with different styles, I think the squat jerk comes pretty naturally)
115x2
115x2
115x2
115x2
115x2
*Clean pulls*
135x3
135x3
135x3
*Back squats*
185x5
205x5
205x5
205x5
205x4x (failed on the last one)


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 28, 2009)

*8/28/09*


*Power snatch*
95x3
95x3
95x3
95x3
95x3
*Snatch push-press + overhead squat*
75x1+3
75x1+3
75x1+3
85x1+3
85x1+3
*Snatch-grip jump shrugs*
135x5
165x5
165x5
*RDLs*
225x5
225x5
225x5


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 2, 2009)

*9/2/09*

I am sick, this workout went OK all things considered.


*3 position clean*  (form really improved this week)
(One from the floor, one from below the knee, one from the hang)
115x3
115x3
125x3
135x3
135x3
*Rack jerk*
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
*Clean pulls*
155x3
175x3
175x3
*Back squat*
205x5
205x4x


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 4, 2009)

*9/4/09*

Great workout, my snatch form needs tons of work.  I'm way behind on it relative to the C&J.


*3 pos. snatch*
85x3
95x3
95x3
95x3
95x3
*Snatch grip push-press*
85x5
85x5
85x5
*Snatch balances*
85x2
85x2
85x2
85x2
95x1
*Snatch pulls*
115x3
135x3
155x5
*Front squats*
165x3
185x3
185x3
195x3
195x3


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 9, 2009)

*9/8/09*


*Power snatch*
95x3
105x3
115x3
95x3
95x3
*Snatch balance + overhead squat*
85x1+3
85x1+3
85x1+3
85x1+3
85x1+3
*Snatch shrugs*
135x5
155x5
175x5
*RDLs*
225x5
225x5
225x5


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 11, 2009)

*9/9/09*


*2 pos. cleans*
125x2
135x2
135x2
145x2
155x2
155x2
155x2
135x2
*Rack jerks*
135x2
135x2
135x2
145x2
135x2
*Clean pulls*
175x3
185x3
185x3

My grip was killing me by the end of this.


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 11, 2009)

*9/11/09*


*3 pos. snatch*
95x3
95x3
105x3
105x3
95x3
*Snatch grip push-press*
85x5
85x5
85x5
85x5
85x5
*Snatch pulls*
135x3
135x3
135x3
*Front squats*
185x3
185x3
195x3
195x3
185x3


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 13, 2009)

*9/13/09*


*Clean and jerk*
135x1
135x1
135x1
145x1
155x1
*GPP*


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 23, 2009)

*9/15/09*


*Rack pulls* (just above the knee)
200x10
245x6
285x3
325x1
365x1
405x1
385x1
385x1
385x1
225x8
*RDLs*
205x7
205x7
205x7
*Neutral-grip pullups*
+25x5
+25x5
+25x3
*Kneeling leg curl*
100x7
110x7
110x7
*Hammer curls*
30x10
30x10
*DB side bends*
75x12
75x12


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 23, 2009)

*9/17/09*


*Close-grip bench press*
85x10
105x6
125x3
140x1
155x1
175x1
185x1
185x0 (only got a few inches)
*Wide-grip DB bench press*
65x6
65x6
65x5
*Weighted dips*
+20x6
+25x5
+25x4
*DB Arnie press*
35x7
35x7
35x7
*Seated cable row*
65x10
65x10
65x10


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 23, 2009)

*9/20/09*


*Speed box squat*
bar x10
95x6
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
*Speed deadlift*
155x1
155x1
155x1
155x1
*RDLs*
135x12
155x12
155x12
*Kneeling leg curls*
100x7
100x7
100x7
*DB shrugs*
85x10
85x10
*Hammer curls*
30x12
30x12
*Side bends*
75x12
75x12


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 23, 2009)

*9/21/09*


*Speed bench press*
Bar x12
85x6
Wide grip
105x3
105x3
105x3
Medium grip
105x3
105x3
105x3
Close grip
105x3
105x3
105x3
*Dips*
BWx15
BWx15
BWx7
BWx6
BWx6
BWx6
BWx5
*DB bent over rows*
70x12
70x12
*DB laterals*
15x12
15x12
*Face pulls*
65x12
65x12


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 23, 2009)

*9/23/09*

I was pissed today with my rack pulls.  I have the strength to get 405 but my grip was a major limiting factor today.  I got 405 up a few times only to have the barbell slip out of my hands.  I think I need to invest in some chalk.


*Rack pulls*
205x10
245x6
285x3
325x1
365x1
405x0
405x0
385x0
385x0
225x12
*RDLs* (need to get more hamstring flexibility)
205x7
205x7
205x7
*Neutral-grip pullups*
+25x5
+20x5
+20x5
*Kneeling leg curls*
100x5
100x5
110x5
110x5


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm going back to old methods again - they seemed to really work for me and I like the way the training is organized.


*Full squat*
190x5
190x5
195x5
195x5
195x5
*Flat bench press*
125x5
135x5
145x5
155x5
170x4
*Row*
90x5
160x5
200x5
*Back extension*
210x10
210x10


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 28, 2009)

*9/28/09*


*Deadlifts*
230x5
230x5
230x5
230x5
230x5
*Overhead press*
90x5
90x5
90x5
95x5
95x5
*Full squats*
175x5
175x5
175x5
175x5
175x5
*Neutral grip pullups*
+15x5
+15x5
+15x5
+15x5
+15x5


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 5, 2009)

*10/31/09*


*RDLs*
135x8
180x5
200x3
225x1
255x1
290x1
290x1
285x1
*Back extensions*
225x10
230x10
230x10
*Front squats*
165x5
165x5
165x5
*NG pullups*
BW+20x5
BW+20x5
BW+20x5
*Shrugs*
85x10
85x10
*Hammer curls*
30x10
30x10


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 5, 2009)

*11/4/09*


*Cleans*
115x2
115x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
135x2
*Speed deadlift*
155x1
155x1
155x1
155x1
155x1
*Back extensions*
245x8
245x8
245x8
*Farmer's walks*
70 lb. dumbells


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 27, 2009)

*New start: 12/27/09*

I haven't lifted seriously since the beginning of autumn and I really want to get into the gym.  I have a goal of a 500+ lb. deadlift and I want to start working towards that.

I'm basing my training on some articles I've read by Louie Simmons.  Today was max-effort day for lower body:

*Deadlifts*
(socks only)
175x8
205x6
235x3
275x1
305x1
_345x1 new 1RM_
325x1
325x1

*Front squats*
175x5
175x5
175x5

*Lat pulldowns*
140x6
140x6
140x6

*Rack pulls*
315x6
315x5

*Side bends*
70x12
70x12


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 2, 2010)

*1/1/09*

Ugh, I stink at pressing:

*DB bench press*
35x5
40x3
50x3
55x1
60x1
70x3
80x0
70x1
70x1

*Rack press*
165x1
155x3
155x3

*Overhead press*
95x5
95x4
95x3

*Skull crushers*
40x10
50x10
50x8

*Rack pulls*
315x6
315x6


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 3, 2010)

*1/3/09*

*Full squats*
125x6
150x4
175x2
200x1
225x1
255x1

All I wanted to do was get close to 255.  These were ATG and I haven't squatted in a while so I'm lagging a bit.  The last single felt good and I still had a bit left I think, but I didn't want to push it too much.

I'm going to run a Smolov program for a while to push my squat up.  I've heard of people experiencing big gains on it and I need to get into squatting again.


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 6, 2010)

*1/6/09*

Beginning of Smolov.  I am going to have to get accustomed to higher volume again as most of the stuff I've been doing has been in the 1-3 rep range.

The beginning stuff is just a warmup for the squats.  The first 2 weeks of squats are mainly to prepare your body for the program.


*Power snatch/wide grip overhead press/overhead squat*
75x3/x5/x5
*Power snatch/push press/full squat*
95x3/x5/x5
95x3/x5/x5
*Full squat*
Bar x10
165x8
165x8
165x8
180x5
190x2
190x2
205x1


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 7, 2010)

*1/7/09*


*Power snatch/wide-grip push press/overhead squat*
75x5/x5/x5
75x5/x5/x5
*Power snatch/wide-grip push press/full squat*
75x5/x5/x5
75x5/x5/x5
*Full squat*
165x8
165x8
165x8
180x5
190x2
190x2
205x1


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 9, 2010)

*1/8/08*

The volume in this program is going to kick my ass, I can already tell.


*Power snatch/wide grip push-press/overhead squat*
85x3/x3/x3
85x3/x3/x3
85x3/x3/x3
*Power snatch/wide grip push-press/full squat*
75x5/x5/x5
*Full squat*
180x5
180x5
180x5
180x5
190x3
205x2
205x2
230x1


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 19, 2010)

*1/19/10*


*Hang power snatch/wide-grip push-press/overhead squat*
75x5/x5/x5
75x5/x5/x5
*Hang power snatch/wide-grip push-press/full squat*
75x5/x5/x8
*Full Squat*
135x8
175x9
175x9
175x9
175x9
*Bench press*
120x5
140x5
160x1
*Neutral-grip pullups*
BW+20x5
BW+20x5
BW+20x5


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 21, 2010)

*1/21/10*


*Hang power snatch/wide-grip push-press/overhead squat*
75x5/x5/x5
75x5/x5/x5
*Full squat*
185x7
185x7
185x7
185x7
185x7
*Speed deadlifts*
185x6
185x6


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 23, 2010)

*1/23/10*


*Power snatch/wide-grip push-press/overhead squat*
95x3/x3/x3
95x3/x3/x3
95x3/x3/x3
*Full Squat*
200x5
200x5
200x5
200x5
200x5
200x5
200x5
*Overhead press*
95x5
95x5
95x2


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 24, 2010)

*1/24/10*


*Power snatch/wide-grip push-press/overhead squat*
95x3/x3/x3
95x3/x3/x3
*Full squat*
210x3
210x3
210x3
210x3
210x3
210x3
210x3
210x3
210x3
210x3
*DB bent-over rows*
70x5
70x5
70x10


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 26, 2010)

*1/26/10*

ow.


*Power snatch/wide-grip push-press/overhead squat*
85x4/x4/x4
85x5/x5/x5
85x5/x5/x5
*Full squat*
195x9
195x9
195x9
195x9
*Bench press*
135x3
155x3
*Neutral-grip pullups*
BW+25x5
BW+25x5
BW+25x5


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 28, 2010)

*1/28/10*


*Full squats*
205x7
205x7
205x7
205x7
205x7
*Speed deadlifts*
195x6
195x6


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 30, 2010)

*1/30/10*

Didn't think it was going to be possible to get all of the sets after I finished the first one, but I stuck with it and made it through them all.  I'm adjusting surprisingly well to the volume/intensity demanded from this.  I've heard that if you can make it through week 2 then everything beyond that is OK.


*Full squats*
220x5
220x5
220x5
220x5
220x5
220x5
220x5
*Overhead press*
105x3
105x3
105x3


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 31, 2010)

*1/31/10*


*Full squat*
230x3
230x3
230x3
230x3
230x3
230x3
230x3
230x3
230x3
230x3
*Bent-over DB rows*
80x3
80x3
80x6


----------



## Curt James (Feb 1, 2010)

Consistent, solid work!


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 2, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Consistent, solid work!



Thanks, I'm getting there.  My pressing is still pretty weak but for my purposes I'm not overly concerned with it.  Squats are improving so much that I've kind of lost interest in the other lifts.


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 2, 2010)

*2/2/10*

Time to put things in perspective:

2 weeks ago I went for 175x4x9.  Less than 2 weeks ago it was 210x10x3.  Now I'm hitting 210x4x9.  Granted it's tough, the last few sets were ridiculously taxing, but the improvement I feel I've made is pretty large granted the amount of time I've been at this.

Last few sets were breathing squats.  I thought about re-racking the weight and trying again but I figured that would just make things harder.  My speed was alright but I think fatigue is really starting to kick in.


*Full squat*
210x9
210x9
210x9
210x9
*Bench press*
155x3
155x3
135x5


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 4, 2010)

*2/4/10*


*Full squats*
220x7
220x7
220x7
220x7
220x7
*Speed deadlifts*
205x6
205x6


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 6, 2010)

*2/6/10*

Good news - not only have my squats gotten stronger, but I've actually dropped weight at the same time.

This workout destroyed me.  I'm not looking forward to tomorrow but I guess the good news is there's only one day left and then I'll be deloading.


*Full squat*
230x5
230x5
230x5
230x5
230x5
230x5
230x5
*Overhead press*
105x3
105x3
105x3


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 7, 2010)

*2/7/10*



Every set was tough.  Reps got very slow at the end.  Week 3 of this program was terrible, so glad it's over with and I get to deload.


*Full squats*
240x3
240x3
240x3
240x3
240x3
240x3
240x3
240x3  last rep was really bad
240x3
240x3
*DB bent-over rows*
80x5
80x5
80x5


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 13, 2010)

*2/13/10*


*Full squat*
135x7
160x5
190x3
215x1
245x1
_275x1 new PR (not too sure about depth but definitely past parallel)_
285x0 (almost, try for it tomorrow, got good depth though)
275x0 (again good depth, couldn't handle it)


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 22, 2010)

*3/22/10*


*Bench press*
95x5
110x4
130x3
130x3
150x3
150x3
150x3
150x3
150x3
*Full squat*
140x5
165x4
195x3
195x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
*Bench press*
100x5
120x4
140x3
140x3 _failure_
*DB flyes*
25x10
25x10
25x10
25x10
25x10
*Good-mornings*
135x5
135x5
135x5
135x5
135x5


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 24, 2010)

*3/24/10*


*Deadlift (to knee)*
175x3
210x3
245x3
245x3
260x3
260x3
260x3
260x3
*Incline DB bench press*
50x4
50x4
50x4
50x4
50x4
50x4
*Dips*
BWx8
BWx8
BWx8
*NG pullups*
BWx10
BWx10
*Rack pulls*
190x4
225x4
260x4
260x4
295x3
295x3
295x3
295x3
*Lunges*
135x5
135x5
135x5
135x5
135x5
*Abs*


----------



## gtbmed (May 1, 2010)

First time I've felt good about a workout in a while.  I'm just keeping it simple with a fullbody workout.
*Hang cleans*
155x5
155x5
155x5
*Deadlifts*
295x5 felt good to go heavy again
275x5
275x5
*Corner press*
70x5
70x5
70x5
*Front squats*
185x5
185x5
185x5
*Twists/Chinups*


----------



## gtbmed (May 3, 2010)

*Full squats*
225x5
225x5
225x5
*Weighted pullups*
+25x5
+25x5
+25x5
*RDLs*
225x5
225x5
225x5
*DB bench press*
65x5
60x5
60x5
*Farmer's walks/Side bends*

I hate benching.


----------

